# Any good Lemax People deals?



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

I model 1:29 50s and 60s style railroading. I have happily used Lemax style figures on the Elm Creek. It seems Lowe's, Home Depot, Michaels variety/stock is way down this year. Anybody found good deals, sources of Lemax style people? I prefer non Christmas type figures and preferably without the attached scenery. I did pick up a few at Kmart. What have you found?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a few at Menard's. Like you say, seems to be fewer every year. They were on sale. Walmart had about 6 types, but not usuable.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Like you said.. Just not much out around here either.. Michaels Craft has more than any one else, but just Xmas people that one might cut off the snow or packages off of them.


----------

